# Planarian outbreak in Daphnia tank... terrible luck



## StrongsvilleLax37 (May 26, 2013)

hey guys so um
I'm breeding daphnia in a 5g tank and recently had the worst luck ever.
A planarian outbreak.
What the hell do I do?
Everything that kills planaria will also kill the daphnia 10x faster.
I'm banging my head here, is this hopeless?


----------

